# Lowering Clamps anyone??



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

.....from what my common sense is telling me this is a bad idea but i want to hear from people who have knowledge about this and isnt guessing....im thinking about lowering my car but i dont want to spend more than 200 and i dont want a shiitty ride niether do i want the car to loose its orignal feel too much.
eibach pro's??


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i have tein h-tech springs on my car...ride is stiff but the handling's awesome...if ur lookin for a drop just for looks, go with the eibach's cuz they drop i belive 2" front n back, which will look good i think


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

more performance than looks dont want a ride where im bouncing around


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

then i suggest u go with the tein h techs, cuz i can vouch for em...theyre awesome...amazing difference...almost no body roll along with the ST sway bars...but its a bit bumpy with the lo-pro tires.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i wont be putting any low profile tires on my car or at least not any time soon im trying to get 18's for it and get som decent rubber on them so i dont have to worry about getting a bitchy ride then the springs.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i have 35s and its pretty bumpy...if ur gettin 18s i suggest u go 40s or 45s


----------

